
Ask HN: What do you use as a scratchpad for your notes? - MediumD
To my fellow engineers, what do you use to jot down and organize your note&#x2F;thoughts&#x2F;learnings? I see a lot of people using Google Docs, Evernote, or Sublime, but I&#x27;ve never liked any of them. Do any of these work for you all? Is there a better option out there?
======
ricktdotorg
Standard Notes. great iOS app, on the web at
[https://app.standardnotes.org](https://app.standardnotes.org), or you can
self host. a serious recommend.

------
zzo38computer
I mostly use paper and pencil. Sometimes I write plain files placed in a
directory on my computer, though.

------
johns
Notion is getting popular fast

------
techslave
a scratchpad.

ie a physical notebook. the act of writing reinforces memory.

------
CtrlAltEngage
Vimwiki/notion

